# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Pagamento F24 da parte di eredi

## fabrizio

Volevo una conferma in merito al seguente caso:
il mese scorso &#232; avvenuto il decesso di un imprenditore individuale, a seguito del quale gli eredi, non intenzionati a continuare l'attivit&#224;, hanno provveduto alla chiusura della partita iva e del conto corrente.
Ora &#232; emersa la necessit&#224; di versare con ravvedimento l'iva del mese di marzo.
In questo caso &#232; corretto presentare l'F24 in forma cartacea da parte di uno degli eredi addebitando l'importo sul suo conto personale?
L'F24 deve riportare comunque gli estremi (partita iva e denominazione) del de cuius, giusto?! 
Grazie!

----------


## Speedy

> Volevo una conferma in merito al seguente caso:
> il mese scorso &#232; avvenuto il decesso di un imprenditore individuale, a seguito del quale gli eredi, non intenzionati a continuare l'attivit&#224;, hanno provveduto alla chiusura della partita iva e del conto corrente.
> Ora &#232; emersa la necessit&#224; di versare con ravvedimento l'iva del mese di marzo.
> In questo caso &#232; corretto presentare l'F24 in forma cartacea da parte di uno degli eredi addebitando l'importo sul suo conto personale?
> L'F24 deve riportare comunque gli estremi (partita iva e denominazione) del de cuius, giusto?!
> Grazie!

  Concordo.
Ricordati di barrare la casella "erede" vicino alla firma.
Ciao

----------


## roby

> Volevo una conferma in merito al seguente caso:
> il mese scorso è avvenuto il decesso di un imprenditore individuale, a seguito del quale gli eredi, non intenzionati a continuare l'attività, hanno provveduto alla chiusura della partita iva e del conto corrente.
> Ora è emersa la necessità di versare con ravvedimento l'iva del mese di marzo.
> In questo caso è corretto presentare l'F24 in forma cartacea da parte di uno degli eredi addebitando l'importo sul suo conto personale?
> L'F24 deve riportare comunque gli estremi (partita iva e denominazione) del de cuius, giusto?! 
> Grazie!

  Non vorrei dire una fesseria ma le sanzioni a carico del de-cuius non sono applicabili agli eredi... per cui si potrebbe valutare di versare solo l'IVA... o no?!

----------


## Speedy

> Non vorrei dire una fesseria ma le sanzioni a carico del de-cuius non sono applicabili agli eredi... per cui si potrebbe valutare di versare solo l'IVA... o no?!

  E' vero. Le sanzioni non sono trasmissibili in capo agli eredi.
Ma nel caso sollevato da Fabrizio caso esiste una diversa soluzione (che in precedenza mi era sfuggita).
Tutti i versamenti tributari del defunto vengono prorogati di sei mesi, pertanto l'iva di marzo 2007 non scade il 16 aprile ma il 16 ottobre 2007.
Ciao

----------


## roby

> E' vero. Le sanzioni non sono trasmissibili in capo agli eredi.
> Ma nel caso sollevato da Fabrizio caso esiste una diversa soluzione (che in precedenza mi era sfuggita).
> Tutti i versamenti tributari del defunto vengono prorogati di sei mesi, pertanto l'iva di marzo 2007 non scade il 16 aprile ma il 16 ottobre 2007.
> Ciao

  ... e in ogni caso - se concordi - senza sanzioni..... ergo.... senza scadenza.... (?) :-))

----------


## Speedy

> ... e in ogni caso - se concordi - senza sanzioni..... ergo.... senza scadenza.... (?) :-))

  L'intrasmissiblità delle sanzioni agli eredi è specificatamente prevista dall'articolo 8 del Dlgs 472/1997. 
Ma forse vale la pena di usufruire soltanto della proroga di sei mesi e versare alla scadenza, allo scopo di evitare successivamente di perdere tempo con l'ade che magari in automatico emette preavvisi telematici di irregolarità, ecc. 
Che ne pensi ?

----------


## roby

> L'intrasmissiblità delle sanzioni agli eredi è specificatamente prevista dall'articolo 8 del Dlgs 472/1997. 
> Ma forse vale la pena di usufruire soltanto della proroga di sei mesi e versare alla scadenza, allo scopo di evitare successivamente di perdere tempo con l'ade che magari in automatico emette preavvisi telematici di irregolarità, ecc. 
> Che ne pensi ?

  Si, si,.... sono d'accordissimimo.... la mia segnalazione era solo per completezza di argomentazione. MA concordo che è opportuno appena possibile chiudere il debito...

----------


## iva

intervengo con il mio caso per fare un'ulteriore domanda.
Le stesse regole valgono per i contributi fissi dei commercianti riferiti al defunto?
Quindi F24 cartaceo e scadenza spostata di 6 mesi?
Silvia

----------

